# [systeme] problème de cache  ?

## gaga

Bonjour,

Je viens faire part d'un "petit" problème qui à la longue à tendance à me chauffer les oreilles....

Je m'explique : je suis connecté à un switch en gigabit, lui même relié à notre serveur mais en 100Mbits cette fois çi.

Lorsque je fais un transfert d'un gros fichier, je remarque à chaque fois la même chose : pendant 10-15s RIEN ne passe la carte réseau (led trafic réseau), parcontre mon DD source est à fond (sorte de mise en cache je pense) et puis d'un coup, le transfert commence et le disque dur qui contient la racine / se met à gratter à fond pendant quelques secondes..... encore quelques secondes après, le trafic réseau stop, le DD remet en cache, et rebelote ...... et ceci jusqu'à la fin du transfert....

en gros voilà ce que je ressens : 

remplissage du cache => transfert complet du contenu du cache + gros grattage du DD / au début => reremplissage du cache => etc etc

je ne sais pas si je suis très clair, mais autant vous dire que c'est super pénible de faire un transfert (@10Mo/s pourtant) si tt les 20 s le système se met à ramer à mort (uniquement le DD, le CPU est tranquille)

ma configuration (m'étonnerait que le problème soit matériel m'enfin) :

- Q6600 

- P35-DQ6 (utilisation du chip réseau intégré, module r8169)

- 8 Go de RAM (et c'est depuis que j'ai autant de mémoire que j'ai le pb, à ma connaissance)

- noyau 2.6.23-gentoo-r5

- KDE 3.5.9

voilà, quelqu'un à une explication ? une suggestion ?

merci d'avoir lu mon pavé !

gaga

PS : je viens de repenser que j'ai le meme genre de phénomène en copiant de mon DD vers une clef USB.... au début la copie est super rapide (limité par le DD source, mais la clef USB ne fait rien) puis d'un seul coup la copie à l'écran s'arrête, et la clef USB s'affole !

----------

## Temet

Même chose ici sur USB : il copie super vite au début... pis marque "en attente" ... rien ne se passe, ça repart d'un coup et ainsi de suite...

----------

## loopx

Ouais, pareil pour les clé USB mais c'est tout de meme très rapide.

Tu utilise du NFS dans ton PC ?  Parce que j'ai eu les memes problèmes il me semble ...

Si oui, test en FTP  :Wink: 

----------

## gaga

oui je suis en NFS...

je ferais le test en FTP pour voir.... mais ça ne sera pas avant jeudi (je suis presque pas chez moi)

----------

## loopx

Ahhaaaa, tu as ptet le même souci que moi alors   :Cool: 

j'ai toujours pas de solution   :Confused: 

----------

## salamandrix

édit : oups  :Smile:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## loopx

???????????

bon, jvais pionce  :Razz: 

----------

## salamandrix

 *loopx wrote:*   

> ???????????
> 
> bon, jvais pionce 

 

rien rien ... j'avais cru lire xfs à la place de nfs... donc mon post n'avais plus aucun sens    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kwenspc

et quid tu I/O scheduler? vous utilisez lequel? (perso: CFQ)

----------

## Mickael

C'est peut être tout simplement dû au fait que votre transfert USB est configuré en asynchrone.

----------

## dapsaille

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> C'est peut être tout simplement dû au fait que votre transfert USB est configuré en asynchrone.

 

Heyy ca semble interssant comme remarque ..

 J'ai 4 disques USB (environ 2 tera de données) et je fais des vas et viens sur ces disques (videos,iso et autres joyeusetés) donc ca m'interesserai de passer ces dits usb en synchrone .. comment faire ?   :Razz: 

----------

## kwenspc

hum, me demande si c'est ça qui fait que la liaison DMA est en deux phase au lieu d'être à flux continu. D'après ce qui a été dit c'est clairement un pb de "d'abord je met en cache une grosse partie, j'arrête, enfin je balance sur l'USB". 

Le fait que ce soit synchrone/asynchrne ne change pas grand chose si ce n'est que si on est en synchrone le démontage des disques puis l'extinction direct du disque peut se faire dans la foulée (alors que si on est en asynchrone souvent faut attendre que la synchronisation du disque soit effective avant de l'éteindr, mais ça on le voit puisque un umount n'est pas instantané)

Amha c'est soit un soucis d'I/O scheduler soit plus probablement un soucis de DMA. 

faudait revoir la config kernel

----------

## Temet

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> C'est peut être tout simplement dû au fait que votre transfert USB est configuré en asynchrone.

 

J'avais essayé en synchrone il y a quelques mois et dans mon souvenir c'était la fin du monde, genre une sensation de retour à l'USB 1 ...

----------

## Mickael

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *Mickael wrote:*   C'est peut être tout simplement dû au fait que votre transfert USB est configuré en asynchrone. 
> 
> J'avais essayé en synchrone il y a quelques mois et dans mon souvenir c'était la fin du monde, genre une sensation de retour à l'USB 1 ...

 

Oui c'est absolument normal.

EDIT : Donc Dapsaille, il faut rester en asynchrone.

----------

## gaga

désolé, j'ai un peu oublié mon sujet...   :Embarassed: 

 *Quote:*   

> hum, me demande si c'est ça qui fait que la liaison DMA est en deux phase au lieu d'être à flux continu. D'après ce qui a été dit c'est clairement un pb de "d'abord je met en cache une grosse partie, j'arrête, enfin je balance sur l'USB".

 

c'est exactement pareil chez moi.... 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Amha c'est soit un soucis d'I/O scheduler soit plus probablement un soucis de DMA.
> 
> faudait revoir la config kernel
> ...

 

hum, tu crois ?  il faudrait que je teste à l'occasion... mais là je suis assez chargé niveau boulot donc ça sera plus tard

perso j'ai le noyau 2.6.23-gentoo-r5 et mon I/O scheduler est le CFQ...

----------

## kwenspc

 *gaga wrote:*   

>  crois ?  il faudrait que je teste à l'occasion... mais là je suis assez chargé niveau boulot donc ça sera plus tard
> 
> perso j'ai le noyau 2.6.23-gentoo-r5 et mon I/O scheduler est le CFQ...

 

Je viens de remarquer que ta CM possède un chipset assez récent. L'histoire avec le DMA se précise peut-être, tu essaieras avec un kernel plus récent. (le vanilla en est au 2.6.25 tandis que le gentoo en 2.6.24)

Peux-tu nous donner une sortie de hdparm -tT sur ton disque? Pour être sur que ce soit pas non plus un soucis de driver pour ton contrôleur SATA.

----------

## gaga

hum... de ce côté là ça me parait être bon :

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sdb:
> 
>  Timing cached reads:   8198 MB in  2.00 seconds = 4102.53 MB/sec
> 
>  Timing buffered disk reads:  224 MB in  3.02 seconds =  74.24 MB/sec
> ...

 

je vais faire un chti noyau pour voir...

----------

## gaga

j'ai essayé avec le dernier noyau en date : 2.6.25-rc8

rie n'a changé par rapport au cache, les symptomes sont exactement les mêmes... 

maintenant je galère à faire marcher ma souris PS2 (elle n'est même pas détectée au démarrage alors que tout est en dur dans le noyau... mon clavier USB fonctionne, mais pas la souris en PS2)

----------

